# Black Friday



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I had seen on the news, a couple months ago that there were rumors that the original version of the Kindle, which is still being made, would drop in price down to 99 bucks in time for the Holidays

was that just a rumor?
Or one of those viral things that grew feet?
Maybe their going to wait til after Black Friday passes?


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazon replaced my Kindle in October, and I asked them if one of my options was to receive an original Kindle 1. They wrote back...



> Unfortunately, we do not have any 1st generation Kindles in stock at this time.


So I'd assumed that they were focusing all their manufacturing efforts on the Kindle 2 and Kindle 3.


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't have any proof at all for this, but I personally believe Amazon will be offering the current wifi Kindle for $99 on Black Friday. If you follow the Black Friday ad sites, you'll see that you're able to get the Nook (black and white) and the Sony ereader for $99 on Black Friday only. Amazon is traditionally very aggressive to be sure they match the competition for sales.

I doubt it will last long, geez, it may be just minutes, but I'm sure it'll be available on Amazon.com at some point on Black Friday.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder if Amazon will do the $99 Black Friday or Cyber Monday? 

the black Friday ads that have been "leaked" on bfads.net does show Best Buy with the $99 Kindle and WalMart lists the Sony ereader for $99


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, enquiring minds need to know   I am getting a Kindle for my Mom for her Christmas Present and a lighted cover.  If I could get it for $99 then she would also get a $40 gift certificate for Amazon for book to go with the cover and the Kindle.  Either way Amazon is getting $200 from me and the sibs.  They will get a lot more than that from Santa at our house, also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a complete rumor. . .but is certainly possible. . .but it wouldn't be the "original" kindle 'cause those are no longer made. As others have suggested it would likely be a special sale of the WiFi only current Kindle.

I will say that I will be watching Amazon very carefully that whole weekend. . . .if it goes down to $99, DS is definitely getting one for Christmas. He is quite enjoying my old K1 but I think he'd love the K3. . . . .

Edit: . . .was just browsing around Amazon and I found this page: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b/ref=gbbf_stripe2010?ie=UTF8&node=384082011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=goldbox-ads2&pf_rd_r=06T4DJGYBAA95PTR4MSJ&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_p=1279423282&pf_rd_i=20

So their "black friday" sales start next Monday, the 22nd. You can follow via Twitter and "like" at FaceBook. I also found, when I clicked the twitter link, that you can sign up for text messages if you're not a tweeter. . . . .text "follow amazondeals" to 40404.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Ann for that link -

I am so there!! 

went to google and found this:



> Electronics are always among the hottest gifts and this season is no different. There's been reports from a variety of sources that Amazon.com is also matching some of the early deals that Walmart and Best Buy have unveiled on electronics. With that in mind, it seems like an easy choice of whether to drive to the store, use fuel and wait in line, or simply click and order online!


http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978666549


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just ordered the 3g/wifi for my daughter, but I'd have paid the extra regardless of these sales.  I wish the wifi/3g would drop in price but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

If I were Amazon, I wouldn't lower the price to $99 on the Kindle 3.  Let the product stand on it's own merits.  The Kindle 3 and the Nook are basically apples and oranges when put beside each other.  The pearl Eink display alone justifies the difference in price, however, most consumers aren't going to know that before hand.

I don't have anything against the Nook, but I wouldn't say it stands up to the Kindle 3 because of all the changes Amazon made to it over the Kindle 2.

B&N, in my opinion, really blew it with the NookColor, they got sucked in by the bright colors and multitasking capabilities of what the iPad and other tablets can do.  And there isn't anything wrong with that, but the Nook was originally released as a dedicated ereader, and the NookColor deviates away from that specific task.

I suspect there are many Nook owners who were very disappointed when the NookColor product announcement was made.

Gene


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you think the kindle will be cheaper on Black Friday and Cyber Monday? I have a k2, but I want to upgrade to the k3. Im also wondering if ebooks will be on sale too? Anyone know if they were on sale last year?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I wouldn't expect them to be cheaper. They did NOT go on sale last year, but then, they were available only from Amazon. What you may find, however, is that Best Buy or Target or whoever, may have 10% or 20% coupons that you could use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged a coupe of posts with an existing thread on the topic. . . . .


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> merged a coupe of posts with an existing thread on the topic. . . . .


Ah! Is that why there's that k1 post in here? (the 2nd post I believe)

Anyway, I think it's a 100% plausable rumor.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I wouldn't expect them to be cheaper. They did NOT go on sale last year, but then, they were available only from Amazon. What you may find, however, is that Best Buy or Target or whoever, may have 10% or 20% coupons that you could use.


I just read the Best Buy 10% off coupon. It's offering a discount on e-reader accessories but no e-readers.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also found, when I clicked the twitter link, that you can sign up for text messages if you're not a tweeter. . . . .text "follow amazondeals" to 40404.


I sent the text on the 16th. I immediately got a text msg of that day's deal, but didn't receive one yesterday or today. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> If I were Amazon, I wouldn't lower the price to $99 on the Kindle 3. Let the product stand on it's own merits. The Kindle 3 and the Nook are basically apples and oranges when put beside each other.
> Gene


That's my feeling also. I've seen the Nook and the Sony but I'd still shell out the extra few bucks for the Kindle; I think it's just a much nicer eReader. Now if they do go down to $99 I'll grab one for my wife who says she still likes actual books; but she sure has been eyeballing my Kindle a lot recently.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> If I were Amazon, I wouldn't lower the price to $99 on the Kindle 3.


Since the international versions appear to be sold out already (the ones they sell to overseas customers) http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/11/international-kindle-wi-fi-only-is-sold.html, I'm not anticipating any Black Friday specials. But if I'm proven wrong and there's a $99 Kindle on Nov 26 or 29th - it's gonna be very, very hard for me to resist temptation....


----------



## Aleighty23 (Nov 11, 2010)

Arggh, I want to buy my daughter a Kindle for her birthday on the 30th. Do I wait for the <possible> deal or buy now...I can't decide! I'm leaning towards just buying now (not interested in any of the other ereaders), but an extra $40 would go a long way towards that lighted cover. Anybody know of deals on those?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Aleighty23 said:


> Arggh, I want to buy my daughter a Kindle for her birthday on the 30th. Do I wait for the <possible> deal or buy now...I can't decide! I'm leaning towards just buying now (not interested in any of the other ereaders), but an extra $40 would go a long way towards that lighted cover. Anybody know of deals on those?


If you order from Amazon now, you have until Jan 30 to return it. So if you find a discounted one somewhere before that you could pick it up and return the full price one to Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

meeko350 said:


> I sent the text on the 16th. I immediately got a text msg of that day's deal, but didn't receive one yesterday or today. Anyone else have that problem?


I think the 40404 was only for the 'black friday' deals that start on Monday. . . . . .but I've been pretty busy so I've not paid a lot of attention.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Ann! I also sent a text for the gold box deals and was wondering why I haven't gotten one since Tuesday. I just went back & read it again..."Text 'GB' to '262966' (AMAZON) and receive *today's* Gold Box Deal of the Day" so now I'll be doing that daily. I wonder how that will work since there are several daily gold box deals and they don't tell you exactly what they are ahead of time. Hmmm, I guess I'll see in a few hours.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wondering if any news from Amazon - its Monday!!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I took a screen cap of one "deal" as I was clicking around Amazon - from the link Ann posted upthread -

notice that there is a countdown of time remaining for a deal, as well as a countdown for time before a deal starts..

I noticed the prices of some of the DVD's are the same price that Target BF ad is listing (ex Blindside $3.99)


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> I sent the text on the 16th. I immediately got a text msg of that day's deal, but didn't receive one yesterday or today. Anyone else have that problem?


I had the exact opposite problem. I sent the text and they were sending me text messages about every hour and I was getting 2 or 3 duplicates each time. It was way past annoying so after about 12 hours I sent "stop." I don't care how good of a deal I miss out on.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got an email about the sales from Amazon for Black Friday and it mentions the Kindle being $139 so I doubt it is will be lower than that. I think they would have mentioned it as well.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't forget about Woot who sold the K2 for $140 on the day that they were bought by Amazon (6/30 or 7/1 IIRC).  This would be a very likely place for Amazon to sell a K3 for $99.99.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd be happy if they just gave me a free (or discounted) leather case with the purchase of the $139 Kindle 3 on black Friday; my wife would then be getting her new Kindle 3 and a red leather case as an early Christmas gift.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has announced on Facebook that they'll be selling the K2 for $89 on Friday.  In my mind this reduces the probability that they'll be putting the K3 on sale. . . . . .though I suppose a bundle -- free cover or book light -- wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## beboyle (May 19, 2009)

Me and My Kindle said:


> Amazon replaced my Kindle in October, and I asked them if one of my options was to receive an original Kindle 1. They wrote back...
> 
> So I'd assumed that they were focusing all their manufacturing efforts on the Kindle 2 and Kindle 3.


No, they are only manufacturing the K3. They stopped manufacturing the K2 before the K3 announcement.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I've scoured the "released" black friday ads (gottadeal.com) and didn't see the Kindle for sale at Amazon, Target or Best Buy.... I'm wondering if it's too new?  Or Amazon wont let them sell for less than they are?  The Nook is going to be $99 for sure at Best Buy.


----------



## bball2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kindle 2 for $89?

http://reviewhorizon.com/2010/11/amazon-black-friday-deal-kindle-2-for-only-89/


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

bball2 said:


> Kindle 2 for $89?
> 
> http://reviewhorizon.com/2010/11/amazon-black-friday-deal-kindle-2-for-only-89/


Endgadget and Gizmodo also have this rumor.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The K2 for $89 is not a rumor.  Amazon announced it on their facebook page.  It's a lightning deal that will be available from 9 a.m. PST on Friday.  It's a new Kindle, 2nd generation, with 1 year warranty for $89.  Limited quantities available.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

9am Pacific time, on Friday, the $89 Kindle 2's should be available at this link:

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b/ref=amb_link_354565542_2?ie=UTF8&node=384082011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-csm-1&pf_rd_r=0RAX8P82BY5R15SQN7G3&pf_rd_t=101&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_p=1281785102&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure I'll be camped at the computer from a few minutes before noon EST. . . .my 91 year old aunt who has macular degeneration wanted to try my kindles and see how the would work for her. She could read fairly clearly on the top two sizes, but she was unsure still. So I told her I'd try to snag one of the discounted ones tomorrow, make it my 3rd Kindle, load some books I think she'd like (she hasn't read the last few Grishams so that will be good) and give it to her next time I'm up. I told her if I can get it she can play with it as long as she likes and if it doesn't work for her, we can figure out a good home to place it in -- my nieces are great readers so I'm sure it'd be appreciated there. . . . .hope the quantities are not _too_ limited!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Two questions: (if anyone knows)
Does anyone have any idea what 'limited' means?
Is there a limit to how many you can purchase?...I have a few x-mas gifts I'd like to buy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scififan said:


> Two questions: (if anyone knows)
> Does anyone have any idea what 'limited' means?
> Is there a limit to how many you can purchase?...I have a few x-mas gifts I'd like to buy.


No idea on how limited and the lightning deals only allow you to buy one.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> No idea on how limited and the lightning deals only allow you to buy one.


Darn, only one..that stinks.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scififan said:


> Darn, only one..that stinks.
> Thanks for the info!


but if you have more than one account or a friend with an account you might be able to sang another one... Depends on how quickly it sells out.

I can't imagine they have a ton if them.. They're new units, not refurbished, so I expect them to go pretty quick.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I wish I thought I could be #8 at Best Buy at 3 am.  They are having a heck of a deal on a Panasonic Viera Plasma large (50 inch I think) HDTV.

I will never make it though and I'd hate to fight that crowd.
Paula


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

I think this clip sums up Black Friday...Of course, I love the part about the kindle.LOL

http://www.hulu.com/watch/194723/saturday-night-live-black-friday


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I wish I thought I could be #8 at Best Buy at 3 am. They are having a heck of a deal on a Panasonic Viera Plasma large (50 inch I think) HDTV.
> 
> I will never make it though and I'd hate to fight that crowd.
> Paula


I don't know what the shipping charges would be, but did you try Bestbuy.com? I bought several of the doorbuster items on-line today. I wasn't charged shipping, but I think we get free shipping because we are Premier silver members, and I only bought small items (DVDs, SD cards, etc.). It sure beats fighting the crowds.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My husband is on his way to Best Buy right now... He's trying to snag one of the $189 15" laptops. Fingers crossed BRAT #2 really needs one.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Out here (So Cal) people have been camped out in front of several Best Buys since TUESDAY, so good luck with desired items.  Of course if those in front of the line are going for the 32 "" HDTV and Nintendo Wii (40 per store) then hopefully the desired laptops can be snagged by those not so early bird shoppers.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I loooooove black friday! , it's the day i usually do all my xmas shopping lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DH got up at 5:15 with the Boy to go to Home depot.  Got himself a big 'ol shop vac thingy (actually by RIGID) for $30, a couple of packages of LED flashlights, and 75 strands of LED lights for the church. 

Then he came home and went back to bed. . . . .


----------

